# Algures em Olhão (Dezembro de 1945)



## Agreste (2 Mai 2013 às 14:46)

Artigo de Mário Proença sobre o Estádio Padinha em Olhão...

«A partir da época de 1923/1924, o Estádio foi inaugurado em 29 de Março de 1923, o Olhanense passou a ter o Estádio Padinha como a sua "casa. 
Ali viveram-se momentos inolvidáveis, como é o caso da vitória do Campeonato de Portugal e ainda a primeira passagem pela Primeira Divisão Nacional cuja "epopeia" se iniciou na distante época de 1940/41 e durou dez anos ininterruptos.   

Frequentemente, o Estádio era alvo de melhoramentos, tais como a construção de bancadas, melhoramento no piso, e ainda no peão e nos balneários. Aliás, no seu início o Estádio estava dotado de uma pista de ciclismo que viria a ser desativada. 

Como nota curiosa, podemos adiantar que no dia 20 de Dezembro de 1945, por volta das 17,30 horas um fortíssimo tufão que passou sobre Olhão, derrubou o muro do lado do peão, o que não foi impeditivo que passados três dias se realizasse o encontro de futebol com o Vitória de Setúbal, que o Olhanense venceu por duas bolas a zero.»

http://www.scolhanense.com/noticias-opiniao.html


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mai 2013 às 21:14)

Agreste disse:


> Artigo de Mário Proença sobre o Estádio Padinha em Olhão...
> 
> «A partir da época de 1923/1924, o Estádio foi inaugurado em 29 de Março de 1923, o Olhanense passou a ter o Estádio Padinha como a sua "casa.
> Ali viveram-se momentos inolvidáveis, como é o caso da vitória do Campeonato de Portugal e ainda a primeira passagem pela Primeira Divisão Nacional cuja "epopeia" se iniciou na distante época de 1940/41 e durou dez anos ininterruptos.
> ...




Um tornado ou uma célula mais forte provavelmente, não ?


----------

